# Wdh 101?



## DOCBigSky (Sep 14, 2013)

We are new to towing using a WD hitch and I know very little about them. Does anyone have a suggestion for a resource to use to learn how to safely and responsibly use this tool? I don't have specific questions yet, but want to learn generally how they work and how to adjust mine the best for my towing setup. We won't be taking a big trip until spring so I have the winter to study.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

DOCBigSky said:


> We are new to towing using a WD hitch and I know very little about them. Does anyone have a suggestion for a resource to use to learn how to safely and responsibly use this tool? I don't have specific questions yet, but want to learn generally how they work and how to adjust mine the best for my towing setup. We won't be taking a big trip until spring so I have the winter to study.


go to RV.net forums, sign up (free) and go to the towing forum. It has an outstanding set of pinned posts on (1) HOW a WD hitch works, and (2) HOW to properly set up a WD hitch. and (3) info on specific hitches, specifically a Reese Dual Cam and the Equalizer WDH Hitch

Read and re read(1) until you understand HOW a WD hitch really works. Once you understand how it works, setup and adjustment is much easier as you will understand what your adjustments are doing. While different brands and styles have some unique "tricks" and cautions for setup and adjustment, the basic operation of how the bars transfer forces is basically the same.

The first thing to know is that a WD Hitch Does NOT repeat Does NOT change your tongue weight!! It's function is to shift weight on the rear axle of the tow vehicle to the front axle of the tow vehicle and the axle(s) of the trailer. In most cases, your goal is getting the tow vehicle front axle weight back to near what is was without the trailer hooked up. Different tow vehicle mfg. often have different recomendations for how "close" to unloaded front axle weight or height they recomend. It varies from back to unloaded weight or height to split the difference between loaded and unloaded front axle weight or height.

then it is on to sway control. Either as a add on friction sway control unit or sway control combined with the WD hitch such as the Reese Dual cam or the Equalizer hitch along with a few others out there.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

KTMRacer said:


> We are new to towing using a WD hitch and I know very little about them. Does anyone have a suggestion for a resource to use to learn how to safely and responsibly use this tool? I don't have specific questions yet, but want to learn generally how they work and how to adjust mine the best for my towing setup. We won't be taking a big trip until spring so I have the winter to study.


go to RV.net forums, sign up (free) and go to the towing forum. It has an outstanding set of pinned posts on (1) HOW a WD hitch works, and (2) HOW to properly set up a WD hitch. and (3) info on specific hitches, specifically a Reese Dual Cam and the Equalizer WDH Hitch

Read and re read(1) until you understand HOW a WD hitch really works. Once you understand how it works, setup and adjustment is much easier as you will understand what your adjustments are doing. While different brands and styles have some unique "tricks" and cautions for setup and adjustment, the basic operation of how the bars transfer forces is basically the same.

The first thing to know is that a WD Hitch Does NOT repeat Does NOT change your tongue weight!! It's function is to shift weight on the rear axle of the tow vehicle to the front axle of the tow vehicle and the axle(s) of the trailer. In most cases, your goal is getting the tow vehicle front axle weight back to near what is was without the trailer hooked up. Different tow vehicle mfg. often have different recomendations for how "close" to unloaded front axle weight or height they recomend. It varies from back to unloaded weight or height to split the difference between loaded and unloaded front axle weight or height.

then it is on to sway control. Either as a add on friction sway control unit or sway control combined with the WD hitch such as the Reese Dual cam or the Equalizer hitch along with a few others out there.
[/quote]

But if you ask a newbie question over there don't expect any love.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DOCBigSky said:


> We are new to towing using a WD hitch and I know very little about them. Does anyone have a suggestion for a resource to use to learn how to safely and responsibly use this tool? I don't have specific questions yet, but want to learn generally how they work and how to adjust mine the best for my towing setup. We won't be taking a big trip until spring so I have the winter to study.


Have you already purchased one or are you still looking? We can answer most questions on what ever you have or want to get. Just a note though, at 25 foot I would not recommend a friction sway control. So one of the integrated sway controls like on the Dual Cam or the Equal-i-zer brand would be better.


----------



## DOCBigSky (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I will head over to RV.net but in silence







. The hitch is a Pro Series Round Bar Weight Distribution Hitch with Sway Control and it came with the trailer.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

DOCBigSky said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will head over to RV.net but in silence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your towing with a YukonXL. A bit of info that is important. Yukons/Suburbans (and most chevy/GMC trucks) have a very stiff urathane bump stop on the front suspension that has virtually no clearance a the stock unloaded ride height. Do NOT try to get the front end of the truck to drop below unloaded ride height!!! It takes tremendous force to compress the bump stop and not only will the WD not be set up right, you will not like the ride. If anything bring the front back to about 1/8"- 1/4" above unloaded ride height.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> But if you ask a newbie question over there don't expect any love.


Doesn't even need to be a newbie question, it can be any question at all. There is always some smart ass over there that will tell you to use the search function or belittle you in some other way. I stopped visiting that site years ago, just could not stand all of the arrogant, obnoxious posts.

None of that over here!









DAN


----------

